# Rat teeth chatter



## RattieLover1013 (Feb 7, 2017)

My girls have always been ones to chatter there teeth often duren free roam. I was just wondering if this was normal? Do they chatter to show happiness sometimes?


----------



## anilec (May 2, 2016)

Yep! It's called bruxing and it's done when they are happy


----------



## RattieLover1013 (Feb 7, 2017)

See i always thought they did it when they were upset. Or do they do it for both happy and upset?


----------



## BearNecessities (Dec 6, 2016)

It's called bruxing, they usually do it when they're happy and content. However, it can also be a sign of stress. If they're doing it whilst free roaming it will most likely be a good brux


----------



## thepumpkinrat (Oct 30, 2016)

The stress bruxing usually sounds a bit different, it sounds less like chattering and more like the teeth are being scraped together. Usually stressed or sick rats do this, you'd probably be able to tell if your rats were upset. Sounds to me like they're just excited to come out and play.


----------



## laurak105 (Feb 16, 2017)

I love hearing my boys bruxing when they're sat watching telly with me  mine usually only do it when they're really relaxed


----------

